# bevel gears



## peppy212 (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone changed bevel gears in a 05 650 v twin cat with the german or teryx gears.


----------



## peppy212 (Mar 8, 2009)

I will be doing my v twin soon , have got some brute driveshafts on the way , bevel gear shaft , and some gears, i will post when i get it done , should give me 14.5 % reduction, plus with the 4-0 diffs i will be able to turn 29.5 outlaws or 32 silverbacks with ease.


----------

